# Darkness Rising Web Series



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

I almost got shot.

So I was filming this webseries thing at the haunted house which is located on a creepy industrial street. It's 3am and I'm the last car in the parking lot. My co-director calls me and starts talking about the shoot when suddenly a car pulls up behind me and shines a huge light at me. I look through the side view mirror and sure enough, its the police. So the guy starts walking up to the car and just as he passes the trunk he pulls his gun out. At the time I'm thinking he's just some dude dressed up as a cop who wants to murder me because I couldn't think of a logical reason for him to even come up to my car in the first place. 

As it turns out, I had body bags in my backseat which I was using for props in the next days shoot. So I went on a rant, freaking out about how everything was fake and it was a haunted house and at the end he puts the gun back in the holster, says "well have a good night then" and walks away. 

What. The. F*ck.

What's even weirder is that the scene I was filming the next day involves a person mistaking fake body bags for the real thing. 

Anyone else ever have something like this happen? lol


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

That sounds like a real eye opener. Glad to hear that you are okay.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Yup...coming through a town on my way home to see my parents one weekend. It was real early about 5 am., and I just got to the outskirts of this town when I was pulled over by the police. So I get the car stopped and reach over to get my wallet cause for some reason I had it in the glove box this time. When I lean back after getting it I look to roll my window down and here is the cop with his gun drawn and pointed point blank at my head!

The guys hands were shaking so bad that I thought he was going to shoot me. He told me to put my hands on the dash, which I did promptly. He then asked me to step out of the car, which I also did. All the while he still has the gun pointed at me, and his hands are still shaking. He asked me what I was doing reaching over to the passenger's side glove box, and did I have a gun? I told him no, I was getting my billfold that was in the glove box. 

He told me to get it slowly and I said that I had dropped it on the floor of the car when he told me to put my hands on the dash. Anyway....long story short, he wanted to know why I was in such a hurry cause I seemed to be speeding through town. I told him that I was on my way home to see my parents, and that I didn't realize that I was speeding since I was the only car on the road at the time.

He let me go with a warning, after he finally put his gun away. I asked him why he was shaking so, and he told me that he had just returned to patrol a few weeks ago. He had been shot by someone at a traffic stop he was doing and so he doesn't take any chances anymore when he stops someone.

I told him that I think he needs a desk job, because he will shoot someone by accident or maybe even kill someone by mistake. He thanked me and said that he may need a few more days off before taking on this position again.....I don't know, ya think?

Needless to say I took a different route, going back home! :jol:


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Edited due to no matter what I am writing, it will not come out right and will start a **** storm. Have a nice day.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Copchick, I am sure you see the above incidents in a whole different light.

Glad you 2 haunters came out OK.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

My father in law and cousin both were officers of the law. And I can tell you, they have some stories they could tell. So....yes Copchick, I do understand!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Holy crap. If I was in either situation I would have wet myself. I did have some body bags I put in the backseat of a friends car, as a joke. We all had a good laugh about it and no guns were drawn, so it turned out well.


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

xx


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

I've always been told that if you're pulled over keep both hands on the wheel, don't make a move until the office tells you what he/she wants, and explain every move you're making before you make it. Which is a good idea since I tend to throw my purse on the floor board or in the back seat.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Glad that the two haunters were OK. Also, what you see in the newspapers and hear on the evening news/internet about police that are shot/killed while pursuing routine stop, I can understand how an officer must take every precaution when approaching a car or person.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Autumn Ghost - You hit the nail on the head. Perfectly.

Death's Door - You are correct. 

Hairazor - You are absolutely correct. 

Anytime someone is reaching around in their car when I pull them over, I believe they are attempting to arm themselves. Please, don't down play this as to what we (police) believe. It is a fact that this occurs. There are numerous arrests and assaults on police officers when people are reaching around. Trust me, I know. One thing to realize folks is that this is our job. We are trained, and when we let our guard down we get injured. Our motto is "I'm going home at the end of my shift". Although there are some dangerous jobs out there, ours is where someone tries to hurt us or others, running away is not an option unless it's tactically necessary, and ours is a job where we run towards where bullets are flying, not running away. And yes, mainly it is to help people too.

One other thing for clarification; Spartan, you were NOT "almost shot". A police officer was doing their job and drew his gun on you. You were trespassing in a non public parking lot at 3 am "located on a creepy industrial street". The "huge light" is a spotlight to assist us in lighting the dark interior of a suspicious vehicle at 3 am, for our safety. You stated "I couldn't think of a logical reason for him to even come up to my car in the first place",. Well, the above is the logical reason. Regardless of your intentions or what your purpose was, the officer must maintain safety at all times. Let's not dramatize your incident as being "almost shot", 'cause it doesn't float with this cop. Merely my opinion, but take it as you want. 

Troll Wizard - It's a good thing you were there for the officer to talk to. Perhaps he did come back too soon after his being shot and you helped him realize that with the traffic stop. One thing to remember as I'm sure your cousin and father-in-law would tell you, don't reach around the car when you're pulled over. 

I have worked alot of different aspects of my job in my 21 years and I've seen things no one should ever see in their lifetime. I still love my job and it is very rewarding. The most important thing? I'm home at the end of my shift. Have a great day folks!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Copchick said:


> Autumn Ghost - You hit the nail on the head. Perfectly.
> 
> Death's Door - You are correct.
> 
> ...


It's 12 days early but it REALLY needs to be said now.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Copchick, a big thank you to you and all of your fellow enforcement officers for putting your life on the line to protect us.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Might want to get permission to film in future.


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

And these stories are precisely why I just pull over, shut off the car and keep my hands on the wheel where they are visible until asked for my license/registration. And then I'll clearly say, "I just need to get my wallet out of <insert location here>" and calmly, slowly produce it.

I don't blame them for being nervous about a fidgety driver. It's a messed up world out there.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Well I want everyone to know that I have the HIGHEST REGARD for Police Officer's. They are in a situation that they put their lives on the line everyday. I just thought that I would share this story so that others won't have the same experience that I ran into. Plus that fact that I usually never have my wallet in the glove box, or I should say it was actually one of those shelves under the glove box that I had it in. 

I also didn't talk to the officer as bluntlly as I may have stated earlier. I was calm and suggested that he maybe take some more time off before going out on the street again. That's why I suggested maybe a desk job, till he thought he was ready. That way he stays busy and not just sitting at home. But I trully understand where he was coming from

So anyway....both my father in law and cousin have since retired from service, but we all as a family still support law enforcement by giving to their local fund raisers and charities. We also volunteer when we can for different get family functions they might have. You know....just don't wait for the 21st to thank an officer, you should do it every chance you get!

So I hope this might explain my story a little better than from what I wrote earlier. :jol:


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

You pitch the story like you were wronged... Who hangs out in a parking lot at 3AM with a back seat full of fake body bags while talking on a cell phone? I'm pretty sure anyone in the same situation would have been approached by the cops. It's part of their job. 

I also don't make the connection how you were almost shot. If I was in the wrong end of the barrel, I wouldn't rant and rave..... ...while I was acting suspicious hanging out in the parking lot at 3 AM with fake body bags, talking on a cell phone. I would try to enlighten the situation. 

Cops have the worst customer service job imaginable. Remember that especially since the world is going to Hell in a hand basket.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Forgot to mention that I was pulled out of the car once for a Christmas wreath, pretty close to gun point by the Border Patrol. Evidently they thought it was weed. After everything was straightened out he said the same thing... I figured it was the embarrassment of getting faked out than malicious intent. Oh well, I was glad they were doing their job!!


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow some people took this the wrong way. The story was meant to be comedic is all. 

Also, I had permission to film from the owners of the building (the fire dept.) and being that I co-own the haunted house, it wasn't trespassing


----------



## SkeleTom (Oct 5, 2007)

Spartan, is it possible that you've just been had? Circumstances just too perfect. 3am, body bags in the back seat, distracted by cell phone call? Imagining your co-director doing his best to keep from snickering audibly into his phone mic while he listens to his co-conspirator in the police costume scare the crap out of you.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Copchick said:


> Edited due to no matter what I am writing, it will not come out right and will start a **** storm. Have a nice day.


I totally get it. I once thought I had a dead homeless person in a dilapidated shed. It turned out to be a witch prop, the kind that is crashed into a telephone pole. I thought an old homeless lady had frozen to death trying to find a place to sleep. The homeowner thought the whole thing was hilarious.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Hey guys, so I've been trying to start a comedic web series based on my experiences running a haunted house. I shot the first episode over the summer as a test run. It needs a lot of work, but hopefully I can improve on it and shoot an entire season over the summer. Let me know what you think!


----------

